# What snails/ Shrimp to buy put in Nano.



## boltgunner (Jan 25, 2013)

My tank has been matured for a couple months now, And recently became empty (my betta died ). My parents surprised me one day after coming back from our local fish store with a bag of 5 Red Chrystal Shrimp. So far I have had one die, but the rest seem quite happy as far as I can tell. I want to get more shrimp to fill in the tank a little more as well as a snail or two. Should I suck up the price and buy some more Red Chrystals? or would it be acceptable to mix and match a few compatible species for some extra color and variety? As far as snails go I'm stuck on what I want to get. Not wild about getting MTS and winding up with an infestation in a 6 gallon tank. Any other good algae eating snails that wont breed like rabbits? and finally any pointers on keeping the Red Chrystal shrimp?


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

As long as it is a glass tank, you can get so e nerite snails, personally in my nano(s), I just clean the algae as usual. 

Crystal Red Shrimp- Make sure the TDS is constant and th pH is adequit. Other than that, your tap water seems to be perfect for them.


----------



## boltgunner (Jan 25, 2013)

My PH and TDS stay very consistant, especially after setting up an RO/DI system. Thanks for the tip on the nerite snails, unfortunately mine is acrylic. I clean my glass as normal too, I just wonder if there is a way to keep my plants and substrate free of algae, and maybe even keep my glass cleaner longer.


----------



## Mountain Maker (Jan 10, 2013)

Oto cats are great at algae, until they run out.


----------



## aluka (Feb 5, 2013)

if u are using ro water, make sure u remineralize your water or the gh will be too low for CRS


----------



## Cichlidiot (Jun 10, 2013)

Since it's so small I would do some neo's like rili shrimp, yellow, etc.


----------



## Colorful (Oct 13, 2012)

Get ram shorn snails! I know most people hate them but I love them. Especially the blue or leopard variety. If you don't over feed you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## bl38ch (Jun 15, 2013)

You can add any type of Neo shrimp. They're very hardy and there is a wide variety of colors for them


----------



## fjord (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes, but once the Neos interbreed offspring become ugly brown. Best to only keep one strain of Neos. Google "freshwater shrimp compatibility chart" to see what you could mix.


----------



## MoniA (Feb 28, 2014)

Mountain Maker said:


> As long as it is a glass tank, you can get so e nerite snails, personally in my nano(s), I just clean the algae as usual.
> 
> Crystal Red Shrimp- Make sure the TDS is constant and th pH is adequit. Other than that, your tap water seems to be perfect for them.


Why can't we use nerites for acrylic? I have had one for several months in my brackish acrylic 5 gal. tank with opae ula shrimp and it does a super job of cleaning up algae. Do they eventually scratch the tank?


----------



## jayr232 (Mar 15, 2014)

DUKENDABEARS said:


> Go oebt and yellow neos


I wouldnt suggest buying oebt since oebt and crs are both caridina they will most likely interbreed and you will get like an F1 hybrid tibee that will go down without proper selective breeding.

Yellow neos sounds great too but theres a lot of neos out there like rilis and stuff. Personally I live carbon rili and black sakuras.

do you know your whats your crs's grade are? if they are grade c-a, i would suggest buying only from these range since if you put an S or higher, the offspring will most likely be low quality thus making the batch unappealing and is like throwing money to the drain.


----------



## SSSpeewee (Mar 18, 2014)

Ramshorns as a cleanup crew for left over food


----------

